# Phuket Beach Club MP1 and MPU Resort Codes



## bazzap (Aug 13, 2013)

Not wanting to divert Malcolm's Club Son Antem thread in a different direction, but picking up on the references to Phuket:-
Could one of you please enlighten me on whether there is a real difference between the MP1 and MPU codes for the resort?
I also noticed yesterday that even Phuket Beach Club has Getaway availability over the next few weeks.
Accepted it is off season, but I have not noticed this before.
Then again, I may not have looked. It just came up when I was making a more general search.  



MALC9990 said:


> Raymond:
> 
> As for the Getaway prices at Mai Khao Beach Club, there always seems to  be a surplus of availability there - I guess that MVCIAP still does not  have enough demand for all the weeks available and placing the unused  weeks into II Getaways is one way of shifting the surplus.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 13, 2013)

bazzap said:


> Not wanting to divert Malcolm's Club Son Antem thread in a different direction, but picking up on the references to Phuket:-
> Could one of you please enlighten me on whether there is a real difference between the MP1 and MPU codes for the resort?
> I also noticed yesterday that even Phuket Beach Club has Getaway availability over the next few weeks.
> Accepted it is off season, but I have not noticed this before.
> Then again, I may not have looked. It just came up when I was making a more general search.



To be honest I can't say I know the answer. In the past when placing requests for PBC I always used both as separate resort codes for a request. A bit like an each way bet. I would think that a definitive answer could come from FIZZYSOUP..


----------



## bazzap (Aug 13, 2013)

Like you, our exchange requests with II are for both MP1 and MPU.
I did ask II what the difference was and they said none.
It begs the question though - why have 2 resort codes in that case?


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 13, 2013)

bazzap said:


> Like you, our exchange requests with II are for both MP1 and MPU.
> I did ask II what the difference was and they said none.
> It begs the question though - why have 2 resort codes in that case?



Possibly to do with Phase 1 and Phase 2 construction and release. Phase 1 was probably put into II and then when Phase 2 came along they gave it a different resort code.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 13, 2013)

That would be a logical conclusion and would explain why II view them to be the same.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 13, 2013)

Phuket isn't the only resort like this. There are a number of them. Ko'Olina with MKO and MK1. HHZ and MZ2 for Harbour Lake. There are others. I have never seen MK1 or MZ2 when searching online. It seems that they combine the inventory in to the primary code

Other resort codes actually define different resorts; Manor Club with MMC and MSE and Maui Ocean Club with MMO and MM1. Though II actually lists the latter as two separate resorts in their directory where the former is combined.

It seems that Grande Vista is unique, if you search one code, both show up in the search results. I don't think any of the other resorts do that.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 14, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> Phuket isn't the only resort like this. There are a number of them. Ko'Olina with MKO and MK1. HHZ and MZ2 for Harbour Lake. There are others. I have never seen MK1 or MZ2 when searching online. It seems that they combine the inventory in to the primary code
> 
> Other resort codes actually define different resorts; Manor Club with MMC and MSE and Maui Ocean Club with MMO and MM1. Though II actually lists the latter as two separate resorts in their directory where the former is combined.
> 
> It seems that Grande Vista is unique, if you search one code, both show up in the search results. I don't think any of the other resorts do that.


All very simple and consistent then?!
I know that Grand Chateau, where we also own, has MGC and MC1 resort codes.
I am not sure, but I believe these may relate to the build phases and different towers? We have not actually stayed here yet, as we always use it as a lock off trader and thought we would wait until construction is complete before visiting.
If I understand correctly though, for our home week, we would only have the option of room allocation in the build phase we bought in?


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 14, 2013)

bazzap said:


> All very simple and consistent then?!
> I know that Grand Chateau, where we also own, has MGC and MC1 resort codes.
> I am not sure, but I believe these may relate to the build phases and different towers? We have not actually stayed here yet, as we always use it as a lock off trader and thought we would wait until construction is complete before visiting.
> If I understand correctly though, for our home week, we would only have the option of room allocation in the build phase we bought in?



I don't think that is true. It is a floating unit resort. Unless they drew up additional condo documents for each phase, you should be able to stay in any unit. Of course, that may not be how rooms control handles villa allocations. They may decide that only DC point based stays will be placed in the new towers, but I don't think they MUST do that.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 14, 2013)

dioxide45 said:


> I don't think that is true. It is a floating unit resort. Unless they drew up additional condo documents for each phase, you should be able to stay in any unit. Of course, that may not be how rooms control handles villa allocations. They may decide that only DC point based stays will be placed in the new towers, but I don't think they MUST do that.


That sounds encouraging, thank you. Perhaps I should test it out sooner rather than later.


----------



## fizzysoup (Aug 15, 2013)

*Mp1 & mpu*

I am a bit late on this thread (too busy having fun on holiday!!).

I think you guys have already come up with the answers.

Regarding PBC coming up on ‘Getaway’, PBC hardly ever comes up, but MKB is always there. However you are correct Barry PBC has appeared available for next week at US$569 for Interval Platinum members, which is a helluva lot cheaper than the annual maintenance fee (MF) for 1 week! (Yes granted it is off-season, but Gold week owners also pay the same MF as everyone else!). PBC is also available for the 1st week of Sept at something over US$1,000.

The codes MP1 & MPU relate to Phase I build and Phase II & III. The only difference in sales of those was the ‘lock-out’ (and much higher sale price) of weeks 51 & 52 only apply to phase II & III. In reality we also use both codes when we apply for an exchange. Whatever you get it is still only one resort, PBC.

As an aside, we don’t believe there is an ‘off-season’ anymore as the resort is ‘always heaving’, (my wife’s words!)


----------



## bazzap (Aug 15, 2013)

fizzysoup said:


> I am a bit late on this thread (too busy having fun on holiday!!).
> 
> I think you guys have already come up with the answers.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.
I can't think when we might want to stay week 51/52, so I guess the only possible disadvantage of us owning Phase 1 weeks is the loss of potential for higher rental/resale prices. Although we have no plans for either.
Keep on having fun in paradise.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 15, 2013)

Well, this is a bonus!
I decided just to confirm with Owner Services which Phases our PBC weeks are.
And to my surprise, the one we bought resale turns out to be a Phase 1.
We asked the resale broker at the time and they said it was Phase 2, so we offered a price based on that.
I guess I should have actually read the deeds when they finally arrived, but I never seemed to get around to it.  
We are now even happier with the deal we struck.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 15, 2013)

bazzap said:


> Well, this is a bonus!
> I decided just to confirm with Owner Services which Phases our PBC weeks are.
> And to my surprise, the one we bought resale turns out to be a Phase 1.
> We asked the resale broker at the time and they said it was Phase 2, so we offered a price based on that.
> ...



If your resale week is phase 1 floating platinum then I don't think it makes a great deal of difference. I think what MVCI did was to only sell a few week 51 and 52 units up front at a really inflated price and then they retained the remainder (most as then un-built). Now they charge huge prices on Marriott.com for those weeks and for AP points they are almost triple the cost of a normal plat week. Phase 2 and 3 build week 51 and 52 units were never on offer when we were buying.

What they did not do at the time was deal with the Chinese New Year week which because it moves with the phases of the moon is a bit of a moving target. So then they just defined the weeks as plat. However for AP points reservations - CNY again is expensive to reserve with AP Points. BUT for a savvy multiple weeks owner who can book 13 months ahead - and who wants to be there in CNY - that week is easy to get.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 15, 2013)

You are not trying to burst my bubble now are you Malcolm?
Presumably  though, subject to availability, with 1x Phase 1 week and 1x Phase 2/3  week I could if I wanted to reserve weeks 50&51 or 52&1 at the  13 month date?
(Sue is now suggesting that we might consider doing a family trip like this one year if it is now a possibility)
Certainly in their reply to my email Owner Services have sent us the attached variation (which I don't remember seeing before) on the Phase 1 Calendar suggesting this is an option.



MALC9990 said:


> If your resale week is phase 1 floating platinum  then I don't think it makes a great deal of difference. I think what  MVCI did was to only sell a few week 51 and 52 units up front at a  really inflated price and then they retained the remainder (most as then  un-built). Now they charge huge prices on Marriott.com for those weeks  and for AP points they are almost triple the cost of a normal plat week.  Phase 2 and 3 build week 51 and 52 units were never on offer when we  were buying.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 15, 2013)

bazzap said:


> You are not trying to burst my bubble now are you Malcolm?
> Presumably  though, subject to availability, with 1x Phase 1 week and 1x Phase 2/3  week I could if I wanted to reserve weeks 50&51 or 52&1 at the  13 month date?
> (Sue is now suggesting that we might consider doing a family trip like this one year if it is now a possibility)
> Certainly in their reply to my email Owner Services have sent us the attached variation (which I don't remember seeing before) on the Phase 1 Calendar suggesting this is an option.
> ...


----------



## bazzap (Aug 15, 2013)

MALC9990 said:


> bazzap said:
> 
> 
> > You are not trying to burst my bubble now are you Malcolm?
> ...


----------

